# Tnt Backpacker Beer Critics



## petesbrew (20/11/07)

This required posting.
Got in in my inbox just a moment ago.

http://www.tntdownunder.com/article/2445115565.html

http://www.tntdownunder.com/article/2445115844.html


----------



## kook (20/11/07)

petesbrew said:


> This required posting.
> Got in in my inbox just a moment ago.
> 
> http://www.tntdownunder.com/article/2445115565.html
> ...



I'm not suprised really, it compares well to most the other content in the TNT. The magazine is intended for those who travel 10,000 miles to live in London with Aussies and drink overpriced VB at the Walkabout.


----------



## petesbrew (20/11/07)

kook said:


> I'm not suprised really, it compares well to most the other content in the TNT. The magazine is intended for those who travel 10,000 miles to live in London with Aussies and drink overpriced VB at the Walkabout.


While watching a State of Origin match taped earlier that day. 

But I only drank ONE VB... honest!


----------



## Tseay (20/11/07)

Scharers Bock

"Rache: I give it a one. Its right up there with bong water"

I guess we'll have to bow to her experience and take her word for it.


----------



## brettprevans (20/11/07)

beer critics. what absolute idiots. how about rachel and her ctitique of beez neez.

"Rachel: Delicious. Its infused with something sweet, like honey." no sh*t shirlock. what gave it away?! maybe something to do about bees?


----------



## Doc (20/11/07)

They didn't even try Little Creatures.

Doc


----------



## Doc (20/11/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> beer critics. what absolute idiots. how about rachel and her ctitique of beez neez.
> 
> "Rachel: Delicious. Its infused with something sweet, like honey." no sh*t shirlock. what gave it away?! maybe something to do about bees?





> For the record, the judges do not know which beer they are taste-testing.



So maybe she has some critique.

Doc


----------



## Simon W (20/11/07)

> "Rachel: Delicious. It’s infused with something sweet, like honey." no sh*t shirlock. what gave it away?! maybe something to do about bees?



From the article:


> ...For the record, the judges do not know which beer they are taste-testing.




But still, they're a bunch of dead-heads.

Edit: lol Doc


----------



## chovain (20/11/07)

Tseay said:


> Scharers Bock
> 
> "Rache: I give it a one. Its right up there with bong water"
> 
> I guess we'll have to bow to her experience and take her word for it.



I don't know if you've had the Scharers Bock, but in my opinion, it really is that bad. My local had it on tap, so I figured I'd try it. Expecting a malty experience like no other, I was in for a nasty surprise. For starters, they abv is down around 5-6%, from memory. It really did look and smell like a Tooheys Old: black and opaque, even held up to the light. Rather than a delicate mix of lightly kilned German malts, I got smacked in the face by a schooner full of black malt with the body of water. It's right up there with bong water.


----------



## Tseay (20/11/07)

Mark Chovain said:


> I don't know if you've had the Scharers Bock, but in my opinion, it really is that bad. My local had it on tap, so I figured I'd try it. Expecting a malty experience like no other, I was in for a nasty surprise. For starters, they abv is down around 5-6%, from memory. It really did look and smell like a Tooheys Old: black and opaque, even held up to the light. Rather than a delicate mix of lightly kilned German malts, I got smacked in the face by a schooner full of black malt with the body of water. It's right up there with bong water.




I dont doubt it .The Scharers lager I've tried was very ordinary- my quip related more to her knowledge of "Bong Water"


----------



## chimera (20/11/07)

petesbrew said:


> While watching a State of Origin match taped earlier that day.
> 
> But I only drank ONE VB... honest!



Two good things about London - Australia day and grand final day... stumbling out of a bar at 8:30am singing aussie rules team songs.. yeah ok, so now I see why the poms give us a hard time...

That and the cricket... don't mention the cricket!


----------



## bconnery (20/11/07)

petesbrew said:


> While watching a State of Origin match taped earlier that day.
> 
> But I only drank ONE VB... honest!



Shame on you!
Australians only drink Fosters remember!


----------



## petesbrew (21/11/07)

bconnery said:


> Shame on you!
> Australians only drink Fosters remember!


Yep, had one of them as well. I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Rache (4/12/07)

Mark Chovain said:


> I don't know if you've had the Scharers Bock, but in my opinion, it really is that bad. My local had it on tap, so I figured I'd try it. Expecting a malty experience like no other, I was in for a nasty surprise. For starters, they abv is down around 5-6%, from memory. It really did look and smell like a Tooheys Old: black and opaque, even held up to the light. Rather than a delicate mix of lightly kilned German malts, I got smacked in the face by a schooner full of black malt with the body of water. It's right up there with bong water.




Morning, one of the Dead Heads here. Glad you found our article on Aussie beer...amusing. It's true, I'm not a regular beer drinker, hence the declining state of my comments towards the end of our drinking session. I am however in the demographic of TNT readership and enjoy a few cheeky beers on Sunday afternoons, therefore I was the perfect critique for this article. Little Creatures is without a doubt my favourite beer, I had actaully been commenting on it (and the Perth brewery) all afternoon, however as you may know, editors like to cut out the small talk and sensationalise the larger comments (such as a joking remark about bong water). I'm wondering if any of you can tell me what Little Creatures is brewed with to create it's taste?


----------



## barneyhanway (4/12/07)

Malted barley, hops (and lots of them), yeast and water.


----------



## dig (4/12/07)

Legally Bland said:


> I'm wondering if any of you can tell me what Little Creatures is brewed with to create it's taste?


Hazard a guess...
Local pale and crystal malt, not sure of the on-boil hop, chinook and cascade flowers in the 'chip fryer', 1056 Chico ale yeast, spun and repitched to 0.5M cells/ml. The whole flowers in the hop-back are the key.


----------



## Lukes (4/12/07)

Legally Bland said:


> I'm wondering if any of you can tell me what Little Creatures is brewed with to create it's taste?




Check this out for a start and welcome to A.H.B.


Dig : Cool, someone else who still calls it chico  

Luke


----------



## Fatgodzilla (4/12/07)

barneyhanway said:


> Malted barley, hops (and lots of them), yeast and water.



Great answer for a kiwi. Are you a lawyer - you told the correct answer that was bloody useless for anything !


----------



## petesbrew (4/12/07)

Legally Bland said:


> Morning, one of the Dead Heads here. Glad you found our article on Aussie beer...amusing. It's true, I'm not a regular beer drinker, hence the declining state of my comments towards the end of our drinking session. I am however in the demographic of TNT readership and enjoy a few cheeky beers on Sunday afternoons, therefore I was the perfect critique for this article. Little Creatures is without a doubt my favourite beer, I had actaully been commenting on it (and the Perth brewery) all afternoon, however as you may know, editors like to cut out the small talk and sensationalise the larger comments (such as a joking remark about bong water). I'm wondering if any of you can tell me what Little Creatures is brewed with to create it's taste?



Good on you for finding this thread, LB. Anything beer related gets posted at some point, and then gets strips teared off it, to the amusement of others (like myself! :lol: ).
Gotta love the Little Creatures.


----------



## chovain (4/12/07)

Legally Bland said:


> I'm wondering if any of you can tell me what Little Creatures is brewed with to create it's taste?



The thing that gives it that powerful "floral", almost citric taste on the end is very late-addition hops. I suspect it's probably an American hop like Cascade. It's a great beer, but if you have a session with nothing but LCPA, the hops can get a bit much.


----------



## dig (4/12/07)

Mark Chovain said:


> It's a great beer, but if you have a session with nothing but LCPA, the hops can get a bit much.


What? Wash your mouth out with soap, fool. Sheeesh, you must have struggled a few years back when it used to be seriously hoppy....


----------



## Asher (4/12/07)

Wonder when we'll see the first batch of 'LC Original'


----------

